# Just a couple of driveway gate hinges.



## Tim9 (Aug 24, 2018)

I made a couple of driveway gate hinges for my neighbor. The upper hinge is longer since upper hinges always take the brunt of the abuse/stresses. Lower hinge is just a guide hinge. Also...Notice the single ball bearing mounted in the 3/4" 4140 steel pin of the upper hinge. The top half of this upper hinge has a pinned cap which will ride on this bearing to reduce friction. The cap is pinned and pressed with 680 loctite. 
   The DOM tubing is 3/4" with .250" walls and OD of 1.25"
The hinge pins are 4140 steel 3/4 diameter and are pressed with loctite and then 1/8" pins. They should provide good service. FWIW....I will weld these to the gate post and gate.


----------

